# Do you carry a knife for self defense?



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.

If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".

Me personally, I think it's a good way to escalate a situation and get yourself severely injured and or killed when you otherwise probably wouldn't have.

There is no such thing as a knife "fight".



The only reason I bring it up is because I just tucked a pocket knife away into my new bag I got to carry my lunch/water and other items to and from work. Strictly utility. I also have a small key chain box cutter that I use while actually working since I break down boxes and cut plastic so frequently. I was just curious how misinformed people are about the wisdom of carrying a knife for self defense.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2012)

Cork screw on my key chain.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 30, 2012)

On occasion, I carry a knife, but only if I know I'll be in a position to use it.

But, a good blade is useful a lot of the time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> Cork screw on my key chain.



I have a mini mag 145 lum. flash light attached to my keys.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.



Don't forget to mention your massive plumber's crack.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 30, 2012)

Fingernail clippers.  But only with a safety case.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> Fingernail clippers.  But only with a safety case.



Wimp!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.
> ...



So you looked at one plumber's ass while he was bent over working saw a little crack and you got excited and think all plumbers show butt crack.?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Cork screw on my key chain.
> ...



Indeed! I also have a flashlight on my key chain, but Cowman was asking about self defense.  You haven't seen my key chain, it's a weapon all of it's on!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



A mini mag makes a fine little weapon  small enough to stay out of the way until you need it could be used to hit, jab or grab with. It's about the size of a kubaton

This is a Kubaton but the same concept


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Some interesting reading on "knife fighting" and why I think carrying a knife for defense is a bad idea and just asking for trouble'.

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/whatknife.htm

Marc "Animal" MacYoung on knife fighting

A crazy amount of good information on all sorts of other things on that site too.



> One of the things that is important is YOU must know what self-defense really is, NOT what you think it is. Acting on what you think self-defense is while holding an item will get you into deep  trouble.  Weapons are like power tools, mistakes happen faster and when they do, they are bloody.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 30, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Fingernail clippers.  But only with a safety case.
> ...



How's it make me a wimp to be able to successfully defend myself lo these many years using only fingernail clippers and a sharp mind?

Personally, I think that makes me a bona fide stud.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2012)

I always have a knife on me, probably for the past 30 years or better.

Got a nice folding BUCK, tactical, composite handle, USA made I carry now.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...


I carry a knife at all times. It could be used for self defense, I suppose, but my .44 is just so much more impressive.


----------



## signelect (Jun 30, 2012)

I have carried a knife since I was 6.  I use it for all sorts of things but never for self defense.  Never take a knife to a gun fight.  I apree with the post a 44 is much more impressive.


----------



## Tsalagi (Jun 30, 2012)

I carry a SOG multitool that protects me from loose screws,unstripped wires,, unopened beer bottles, and several other dangerous acts.


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 30, 2012)

Knife ?never just for utility.When I was traveling around the south a lot for work,I had other things in my truck for defense.


----------



## Douger (Jun 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> Fingernail clippers.  But only with a safety case.


I used to carry those for cutting fishing line. The Land of the Fee and Home of the Slave had their Nazi's take them away the last time I flew to Idaho.My Zippo too.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 30, 2012)

A handgun is a weapon.  A knife is a tool.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.


You walk around with a .45?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 30, 2012)

Today it was two 8 inches and one six inch.....


Sometimes its 20 at a time...depending on the needs.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 30, 2012)

Benchmade Mel Pardue.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Today it was two 8 inches and one six inch.....
> 
> 
> Sometimes its 20 at a time...depending on the needs.



Ilegally carrying?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Today it was two 8 inches and one six inch.....
> ...




Right out in the open in front of god and everyone.......


Its a chef thing


----------



## MikeK (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't carry a defensive knife because I don't feel I need to.  But if I did I would choose one with a 3-1/2" (legal) razor sharp blade with a one-hand opening feature and I wouldn't think of using it unless I was attacked and felt seriously threatened.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

MikeK said:


> I don't carry a defensive knife because I don't feel I need to.  But if I did I would choose one with a 3-1/2" (legal) razor sharp blade with a one-hand opening feature and I wouldn't think of using it unless I was attacked and felt seriously threatened.



The problem with this is if you ever needed a knife, all of a sudden felt you need it to defend yourself, you would get hurt unless you knew how to use it. You have to practice to be able to use it has a defensive weapon. I suggest get one and practice with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

MikeK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.
> ...



Yes I open carry.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I don't carry a defensive knife because I don't feel I need to.  But if I did I would choose one with a 3-1/2" (legal) razor sharp blade with a one-hand opening feature and I wouldn't think of using it unless I was attacked and felt seriously threatened.
> ...




The problem is too many people think it is for waving around and intimidating like in the movies. That crap will land you in a lot of trouble. If you have one and you have to use it you have to understand what that means and no one should know you have it until you've used it (and are then prepared for the consequences).


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




I tried that but the cops kept taking my beer.


----------



## Intense (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



I used to always. Living in NYC I don't. It would be a Crime here to defend your life with a knife. It's a crime to even carry one. It is a crime here to defend you life with pretty much anything that can be categorized as a weapon, a rock, a stick, a garbage can cover. It's all about who you know, how much harm you cause defending your life, who the Perpetrator is related to, or where he/she may be from.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> *Today it was two 8 inches and one six inch.....
> 
> 
> Sometimes its 20 at a time...depending on the needs. *



Damn... is that sig material or what???? 


Sorry... mind was in gutter for 5.56 seconds.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Today it was two 8 inches and one six inch.....
> ...



Must resist commenting must resist.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

*Do you carry a knife for self defense? 
*

No.  A knife is a stupid weapon for defense.  It is fair to midlin as an offensive weapon if you are VERY quiet.  

For DEFENSE I like the aluminum McGreggor baseball bat.  Good reach..  effective.  almost indestructable..  Don't have to get too close to an adversary.  Some of them have stinky breath.

But of course my favorite weapon for defense is my two pit bulls.  Quite..fearless..it's like having thinking knives and hatchets on a leash.  Plus they are REAL effective at longer range.. just let em run.  No human can out run em.  If they get shot at and not killed the perp will lose his arm at the wrist...and probably a leg.  They really like going for the legs.  The small one, a 70lb female will just slice and dice ya..the big male 120 lbs can crush a grown mans leg with one bite.

Oh ya..we were talkin DEFENSE...sorry ..I got carried away..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



You better be damn sure you are justified when you pull a knife and you use it. I can have my knife out of my pocket and open and in the ready in less than a second. Those spring assist knives are a god send.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...






I have a knife - it's not for self protection, it's because sometimes I need a knife.

I hardly ever carry my gun because I live in a community where I don't feel I have to..

Besides, knives aren't very scary.... We see them everyday in our kitchens...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Do you carry a knife for self defense?
> *
> 
> No.  A knife is a stupid weapon for defense.  It is fair to midlin as an offensive weapon if you are VERY quiet.
> ...



Hell huggy I carry a mini mag flash lite on my keys it's  the size of a kubaton you would be amazed what you can do with that as a defensive weapon.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *Today it was two 8 inches and one six inch.....
> ...



Thought crossed my mind too.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

If I had to choose between a personal defense weapon, I'd choose a collapsible baton. Too bad they're typically illegal. You could do far more damage with that than you can with a knife, and still remain completely non lethal if you have to be. 

Knives can be very unpredictable, especially when trying to slash somebody wearing clothing.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you carry a knife for self defense?
> ...



I have two full size mags for when I have to do a search of the grounds at night.  They are a little over two feet long.  THEY are amazingly tough.  I've smacked acouple of guys with them..  Never cracked the lens or anything.  A mini mag???  you mean that six inch little flashlight?  Whadaya do poke em in the eye with it?  Or the super mini mag.. the two incher..  on a keychain?  I never produce my keys in a confrontation.  That's just asking for a major headache if the keys bust loose all over the place.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2012)

Chances are that I have a gun on me at least 75% of the time.

And chances are that I have a knife on me 99.99% of the time.

Yes I could use it as a defensive weapon.........


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you guys with guns conceal carry or open carry?

I've been reading a lot on concealed carry forums that they believe the open carry people are just asking to be murdered if a bad guy is in the wrong place at the wrong time. Especially since they have total initiative advantage.

Kind of like a "shoot me first" sign... or as they call it, "Shoot me first carry"


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Do you carry a knife for self defense?
> *
> 
> No.  A knife is a stupid weapon for defense.  It is fair to midlin as an offensive weapon if you are VERY quiet.
> ...





You're the kind of trash that shouldn't be allowed to own a pet of any kind. YOU are the reason why so many tragedies occur with that breed and so many are put down.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 30, 2012)

I conceal carry most of the time. But if I'm just around the village I might open carry. Either way i don't want to have to take it out of the holster. But i will........


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> If I had to choose between a personal defense weapon, I'd choose a collapsible baton. Too bad they're typically illegal. You could do far more damage with that than you can with a knife, and still remain completely non lethal if you have to be.
> 
> Knives can be very unpredictable, especially when trying to slash somebody wearing clothing.



Those can be quite lethal....

I suppose anything can be a weapon - but you gotta do what you gotta do to survive if a situation arises.

Personally, I would laugh if someone pulled a knife on me.......Odds are anyone who is that stupid to do that to another individual is too stupid to have a sharp enough knife to harm you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



It's the size of a kubaton and can be used in the same manner. It's a 145 lumens mini mag
You can use the mini mag the same way.
Flash light
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sNjwsg8tpo]Tip of the week SMS- YouTube[/ame]
kubaton
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDxEEDNYxyI]Kubaton Demo 04 24 09 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tusDUtNkscA]Self Defense Using Kubaton: Keys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Chances are that I have a gun on me at least 75% of the time.
> 
> And chances are that I have a knife on me 99.99% of the time.
> 
> Yes I could use it as a defensive weapon.........



I have no doubt about that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Personally, I would laugh if someone pulled a knife on me........






But then YOU would laugh if someone showed you a stuffed bunny, or played peekaboo, or let you play with a ball of yarn...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Do you guys with guns conceal carry or open carry?
> 
> I've been reading a lot on concealed carry forums that they believe the open carry people are just asking to be murdered if a bad guy is in the wrong place at the wrong time. Especially since they have total initiative advantage.
> 
> Kind of like a "shoot me first" sign... or as they call it, "Shoot me first carry"



I conceal....

I'm from Illinois, the cops will shoot you dead if they see you have a gun......


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to choose between a personal defense weapon, I'd choose a collapsible baton. Too bad they're typically illegal. You could do far more damage with that than you can with a knife, and still remain completely non lethal if you have to be.
> ...



Yes they are lethal. If you hit somebody in the head or torso repeatedly. But they will not sever arteries. They can disable limbs though and that's what makes them effective for self defense. Too bad they're illegal mostly though.

Never carry a knife on you with the intent of self defense, unless you are completely willing to take the life of that individual. And if you are completely willing to lose your own life as well.


Why would you laugh if a criminal pulled a knife on you? I'm talking about law abiding citizens trying to protect themselves with knives(and it being a stupid idea).

An actual serious criminal isn't likely to brandish a knife if they intend to harm you. You won't see it until you're already disabled or dead.

Lies about knife fighting

Do you know what a prison yard rush is? Yeah, that's how you'll most typically die to a knife from a criminal.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you carry a knife for self defense?
> ...



You are the kind of idiot that should have your fingers tied together so you cannot type and your mouth sewn shut.

Not every dog is a fucking yapping lap dog personal toy you can dress up when you fell like being a total complete fucking moron.

Some dogs work for thier living.  Like a police dog for instance.  What I do is similar.  I get paid to gaurd and protect property in an extreme environment.  My dogs are 100% capable of everything I require of them.  They are 100% under control with voice command and hand signals.  Furthermore they LOVE what they do.  They LIVE to protect me and to please me in that effort.  You don't have a fucking clue what you are talking about.  If you are ever attacked by a rapist or a robber you will pray that someone like me and my dogs are near enough to help you.  Oh and my dogs live like kings and queens.  They are better taken care of than you have ever thought of offering to a dog.  So bite me fuckwit.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I think you could round out your team with Special Agent Jack Bauer.

That's a tough cat. He was born in a pool of gasoline on a piece of rusty scrap metal. I've seen that cat jump through barbed wire into a vat of hot tar. That cat? Is indestructible.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Are you kidding me? if you hit someone in the head with one of those things it certainly could break an artery....

Carry whatever you want...... 

Yes I would laugh at a knife....  Then again I'm crazier than most people, not to mention most thieves don't have it in them to kill someone - even if their knife could do it...


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Tough like shaft?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE9SKtSptfk]Fox Mulder talkin bout Shaft - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



I think you misread what I said, and I lacked a bit of proper punctuation. You could kill somebody if you hit them in the head with that thing(COMMA) or the torso repeatedly.

Hitting them in the arms or legs is not very likely at all to kill them. And those are teh most crucial areas in non lethal self defense, because they afford you to get away because you disable the attacker.

A knife on the other hand, that has a good chance of causing somebody to bleed out.


You would not fucking laugh at a knife. Quit being a big fucking man up here on the internet. Thieves don't have to have it in them to kill someone. Murders with knives can happen accidentally, and muggers are most certainly willing to cause you physical harm.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





You ARE the problem, you piece of trash. Every pit that gets put down, or mauls a child has some asshole like you to thank.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Yes I would laugh at a knife....  Then again I'm crazier than most people...





Oh, little nicky badass is back! What a fucking hardguy... 

Dude, like, how many beers can you, like drink in, like one night, dude?

Kickass! YEEEEEAAAAaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



You have to know where to stab a man to kill him or seriously injure him...

I know where all the main arteries are - I don't think some punk looking for 5 bucks does, and I don't think his little blade could actually do the trick. 

Fuck a knife - use a sharpened coat hanger....

This shit has nothing to do with me and everything to do with the intelligence of the person on the other side of the weapon...  

I've had loaded guns pointed at my head you think some punk with a knife who is looking for a few bucks would scare me?

To be honest with you I would just say: "here is 20 bucks now go get stoned."


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



You're fucking joking about the knife right? I wasn't talking about stabbing, I was talking about slashing. It's not like the femoral artery is a fucking hidden pressure point that only special secret stealth ninjas know about or can reach with special training.

In a struggle with a knife with lots of slashing, it's very easy for you or the other guy to find yourself covered in blood and bleeding out.


Also, you do know what a prison yard rush is right? You don't have to know where to stab somebody, with the prison yard rush it's about total surprise and brutal power stabbing again and again and again until you are dead. Gone, done.

Why do you think so many prisoners fall victim to it? Nearly all of them are used to brawls and fighting, probably with knives as well. But it's not like your attacker is going to announce himself to you before hand and let you get into your special karate kid stance and use your excellent memorization skills to deflect every specific trained knife attack he uses on you.

You have way too much self confidence about knives for your own good.


Enough with your internet tough guy act. I've seen you have total lack of situational awareness in political discussions, let alone to have any on the fucking street.

Me, I'm not pretending to have ever been in a fight. I have just read a lot of shit and know how nasty those types of altercations can be.

Your lack of fear that you claim? That is how you die.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

The little nicky badass Show! Kickass!! YEEEEEAAAAAaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I would laugh at a knife....  Then again I'm crazier than most people...
> ...


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".




I think I will just go hide and wait for the gov't to save me....


Oh wait.... thats what they are doing too 

Border Patrol union blasts Homeland Security instructions to &#39;run away&#39; and &#39;hide&#39; from gunmen | Fox News


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Nick, this link right here... this is classic you. At least internet persona you.

Marc "Animal" MacYoung on streetfighting

"A man without fear is a walking deadman."


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Those aren't illegal in your state? Illegal in Texas.

Because 
A: It's a gravity knife
B: It's double bladed


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...




I've been to prison (for a crime I didn't commit)..... I was taught how to make shanks out of cellophane and cigarette packs.....

I've personally seen shanks that were meant to gut people with hooks tied to them...

I'm just saying I would laugh at some common criminal with a knife...

If it matters - I got out and got a college degree by the age of 25.

I was wrongfully convicted and no one ever gave a fuck....


----------



## Luissa (Jun 30, 2012)

I carry keys. I figure if I carry a gun I will end up shooting myself, if I carry a knife my four year old might stab himself.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-48OFresMkI]Mr. Nick[/ame]


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



Actually there is such a thing as a Knife fight but just like so many other things its not like it is portrayed in the movies because you don't slap blades its more like skillful pig sticking.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Nick, this link right here... this is classic you. At least internet persona you.
> 
> Marc "Animal" MacYoung on streetfighting
> 
> "A man without fear is a walking deadman."



You don't know anything about me man......


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

NeoTemplar said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



There is no such thing as a professional knife fighter.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, this link right here... this is classic you. At least internet persona you.
> ...



Hes right a man who lets his fear control him is a fool, but the man without fear is an even bigger fool.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, this link right here... this is classic you. At least internet persona you.
> ...



Don't get yourself killed now thinking you're such a big fucking badass that no "common criminal" could take down. Your cockiness will probably get you killed.

Just trying to help you by deflating your grotesquely bloated ego a little bit.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are too stupid for words.  My dogs are not allowed to come into contact with children. I dare say my pups lead a better life than you do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Luissa said:


> I carry keys. I figure if I carry a gun I will end up shooting myself, if I carry a knife my four year old might stab himself.



Then a kubaton is a perfect fit for you.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 30, 2012)

I carry an all purpose pocket knife that can be used either as a tool or a weapon as the situation demands.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



How about proficient in the discipline of knife fighting ?  Ever heard of MantasDaga?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, this link right here... this is classic you. At least internet persona you.
> ...




Oh, you've shared more than enough to get the picture, little nicky badass. Kickass!! YeeEEEEeeAAAaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...




Dude......

You don't know one fucking thing about me.....

You ever see the show Prison Break?? yeah well I was in that prison (Joliet)..... Nothing like the TV show, but nothing anyone wants to go through....

You certainly had to fight for your own pride, your own supremacy.  My celly had my back and I had his ..... So yeah, no knife will scare me... 

If it matters - yea I was around when some crazy shit went off in the yard - we were on lock-down for a couple days..... I didn't see it but you could feel the tension afterwords..

That's how I learned how to make shanks....

Re-think your idea that a dude with a knife will scare me....


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




YOU are the problem, you fucking piece of trash. Take your little dingy and get the fuck out of my country.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your country?  Make me piss ant.  Comon!!!  Take out the trash big talker!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can we have one thread without arguing? took four pages


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Dude......
> 
> You don't know one fucking thing about me.......... So yeah, no knife will scare me...
> Re-think your idea that a dude with a knife will scare me....




Ladies and gentlemen, little nicky badass! 



Kickass!! YEEeeeeeeAAAAAaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Good God Almighty can't we share our experiences that might help someone for once?


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oHFLfe9zaU]Indiana Jones vs. Guy with a sword - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



"make me"  Aren't you in your 60s or something? Clown. 

Aren't you always talking about taking your shitty little raft and sailing to Mexico? Well get the fuck going, you worthless trash. We have no need of shit like you here.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



You know what they say about internet blowhards that talk as much shit as you do to try and gain credibility. A real person wouldn't even fucking bother trying to prove himself like you are right now. Especially not in the elaborate way you are doing so. You remind me of tinydancer.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I don't think much about what you need frankly.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





I'm sure you don't think much at all. Just get the fuck out, thrash.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I'm just not scared of dying........

At a point in your life you realize God has whatever he has intended for me - my fate. Especially when you have been though fucked up shit like I have...


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



As i stated before big difference between controlling fear and not being afraid.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 30, 2012)

I prefer to use a staff.  I go for walks and that is really the only time I would need to defend Myself.  Usually from a stray dog or to scare off a raccoon.

Otherwise, I just carry a 9mm.

If I am in a place that does not allow weapons, I just hold My breath, turn red and explode.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 30, 2012)

:d


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Dude......
> ...




I like talking about my story.... I went from DOC to a bachelor's degree in 6 years...

Not many people do that....

I'm not saying I'm Chuck Norris - I'm saying I'm not scared....I'm saying I have seen worse in my life than the majority of people who post here have. That is my point.

In what universe am I superman If I refuse to let a little knife sway me????


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Any one worth their salt should know how to handle a knife professional or not so theirs no need, the gun is a powerful weapon but it is ins't infallible and there are many things it can't do. Theres a reason the Knife has been around for the past 3 million years even after developments like the rifle and pistol its because the knife is much more simple and versatile it can be used not only as a back up weapon but as tool for just about anything, it can even be used in non-lethal combat the way the butt of a gun is used.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Jun 30, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



I learned to fight with a ka-bar in the military but that was a small part of our training. Most of our time was spent training with the ceramic spike. It was basically the same as fighting with a decorative Cross pen. There are a dozen places between the eye and the base of the neck that will stop a fight instantly. About another dozen between the nec and crotch. So if you have a pen, your armed big time.
They also taught us how to fight with a books, rolled up magazines, keys, plates and so on... because we would never carry weapons. It was actually pretty cool but I have never used any of it, even once. 
I was in some fights when I was young and stupid but they were very quick and never involved weapons. Since about my 30's, there hasn't been a fight I couldn't talk my way out of, because it's usually really stupid drunk people who want to fight anyway. 
I've been held up at gunpoint a few times in Tijuana and Lima but in those cases, I just gave them my money and off they went. Really wasn't very dangerous and when I lived in those places, I always kept my ID and CC's seperate from my wallet so no big loss.


----------



## Cowman (Jun 30, 2012)

NeoTemplar said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > NeoTemplar said:
> ...



I think you completely miss the whole entire point of what I'm saying. I'm saying knife fights are going to be very bad for both parties unless somebody completely gets the jump on the other or is incredibly lucky. Think slap fight but with knives. Anything goes, stab, slice, swing wildly.

I didn't say knives aren't effective or good killing tools. I'm saying that after enough fights there's going to be some permanent injuries or death that will cripple even the best knife fighter.

I'm talking about people who have the notion that training in knife self defense is going to somehow give them some total edge over everybody else. One doesn't have to be trained with a knife to fuck others or themselves up in a struggle.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...




Damn! little nicky is badASS!!! Watch out, 'cause he jus' don' care! badASS!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 1, 2012)

Always remember to hold the handle with the blade going down your forearm, edge out.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 1, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Always remember to hold the handle with the blade going down your forearm, edge out.



I got a brass knuckles knife off of Bud K for 20-30 bucks.

It was too lethal for me not to pass up for 20 bucks... I'd never use it or carry it (nor would I) - it's more like a novelty but people would freak out if they saw it - it as small spikes where the knuckles are at.... 

It is certainly a one punch (jab) and you're dead thing.... It looks like a Medieval torture device.

It is scarier than a gun.....


----------



## Cowman (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Always remember to hold the handle with the blade going down your forearm, edge out.
> ...



Sorry, but your brass knuckles can't reach out and kill somebody. Guns are infinitely scarier to me.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Depends how close they are and if you believe you can subdue the person who possesses the gun....  I've had guns in my face....


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



I don't carry knives..but I have a throwing knife by my entrance and a bayonet by my bedroom door.

As for knife fights?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGtnNPZxn-k&feature=related]best scene from The Man From Nowhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowman (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Yes, yes. You've had guns in your face. You faced off against 50 Yakuza and won. You've spat back bullets at a machine gun wielding maniac. You once had a knife that was aimed at your chest crumple against your body. You give tattoo's to tattoo artists. The dust of the inner city is just your dead skin cells. You were once ambushed by three men and ended up with fifteen dead bodies. Nick Furious got his nickname from you.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



You have no idea what people have seen here.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



I have a huge passion for Korean films. They have some amazing movies.

That dubbing is cringe worthy though. I prefer subtitles.

Have you seen A Dirty Carnival?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSzSd_IAaU&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL24D6E5FBAB8D23F9]A Dirty Carnival[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2012)

Being a huge fan of Smoky Mountain, where do I start? I love knives.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I've never really had a knife directly at me...  

I know my life is seems pretty "sensational."

It is what it is....


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Great clip.

I love Korean films as well.

I particularly love the way the do fight scenes. It's kind of the same way I've experience real live fights. Lots of mayhem and no clear winners. Because for the most part..even when you "win"..you lose.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Well I've been stabbed Nick.

Doesn't hurt when it happens.

But the next day?

Whoo boy.

So when are you gonna run up on me?

Since your threat..haven't seen ya.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2012)

Any body else been there? It's unreal.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Me too. I love that they're not typically into the whole choreographed fight scene style routine of hollywood and some other asian cinema where the good guy is a complete powerhouse who anticipates and crushes all opposition with perfectly executed moves.

They feel very visceral and real.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I saw a dude get his head pretty much capped off by another gangbanger... (saw a dude get his head blown off)...

It took the paramedics 45 minutes to show up...

No I doubt anyone who posts here has seen what I have seen...

I was shot in the fucking leg when I was 12 via a drive by. I still have the scar to prove it....


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to go kick my boys ass in darts now...

Ill be back.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> I'm going to go kick my boys ass in darts now...
> 
> Ill be back.



Just take it easy slugger. Might have to put down a herd of rampaging wildebeests between throws.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...




'Cause he's little nicky badass!! YEEeeeeAAAAAAaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> I know my life is seems pretty "sensational."
> 
> It is what it is....


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Any body else been there? It's unreal.



Been where?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> So when are you gonna run up on me?
> 
> Since your threat..haven't seen ya.





Ah, a little nicky badass vs Swallow throwdown! Put it on pay per view!


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you gonna run up on me?
> ...



You want to swallow my load little girl? Or should I say "rittle girl".

Well no.

Even if you look good as an asian travestite..me no likie.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




Save your girlish rage for little nicky, Swallow. Don't forget he's a BADASS who has seen shit no one else has during his sensational life of asskicking, epic partying, and windshield pissing.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You should get a room with the guy.

Maybe he digs little asian men, like yourself, pretending to be asian girls for a price.

You could suck his dick all night for a good profit.

Or should I say plolit.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Any body else been there? It's unreal.
> ...



Smoky Mountain Knife Works. It's to die for. I used to live in Tennessee and it was just a day away, but I've always mail ordered.

But if you are even travelling close you just have to go. OMG if you love knives and swords you just have to go. I get the catalogue now. Man oh man, you have to see what they've got.

Yeah, I know I'm a girl but I have always been in love with knives and swords.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 1, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I've always been in love with knives and swords as well, but I don't bring them on my person as a means of self defense. The only time I would ever use it is if I knew somebody was trying to kill me. A true "dead or not, at least I tried" situation. But most situations aren't going to be like that.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Intense (Jul 1, 2012)

I've always liked both Case and Buck Knives.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 1, 2012)

Cold Steel all the way.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 1, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go kick my boys ass in darts now...
> ...





I won narrowly... (I had to hit the 3).... I busted twice.

I won by like 25 on 301...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That doesn't make any sense.

You seem to be confused, Swallow. Are you losing your concentration out of fear of little nicky?


----------



## Dabs (Jul 1, 2012)

Are you nuts??
I don't carry anything, but my keys ~LoL~


----------



## Luissa (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Nick said:
> ...



Sensational isn't the word I would use.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 2, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Through all the arguing did you get a chance to read my post too you?


----------



## Luissa (Jul 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I carry keys. I figure if I carry a gun I will end up shooting myself, if I carry a knife my four year old might stab himself.
> ...


Yeah, maybe. 
I don't really worry about that stuff too much.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.



A real coward


----------



## tjvh (Jul 2, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Do you carry a knife for self defense?
> *
> 
> No.  A knife is a stupid weapon for defense.  It is fair to midlin as an offensive weapon if you are VERY quiet.
> ...



Oh, now I know where I saw your picture Huggy...


----------



## KevinWestern (Jul 2, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...




Unless you live in an excessively dangerous area (like some parts of the south side of Chicago), I think it's completely ridiculous to carry a gun or a knife on you at all times. 

Personally, I don't think it's a bad idea to keep a gun/knife *at home* for self defense, but I think carrying a weapon around with you is only encouraging the possibility for bad situations to escalate into worse ones.  

Fortunately, 99.9% of America is not a war-zone, so lets keep it that way. Carrying around weapons is excessive and unnecessary.

.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Jul 2, 2012)

KevinWestern said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



Holy shit! Common sense! What are YOU doing here????


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 2, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.
> ...


How so?
Depending on the severity of the situation would dictate which weapon I would use. 
Hands feet mini mag flash lights with keys
Knife hands feet
Gun


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 2, 2012)

KevinWestern said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



Since we already know you don't carry stop giving your opinion as fact.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2012)

Pick one..........


----------



## NLT (Jul 2, 2012)

Dont bring a knive to a gunfight. I conceal carry this..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> Dont bring a knive to a gunfight. I conceal carry this..



Here's my latest Acquisition


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You are a real pussy if you need all of that hardware. 

Are you in Afghanistan?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Some interesting reading on "knife fighting" and why I think carrying a knife for defense is a bad idea and just asking for trouble'.
> 
> Choosing a knife to carry
> 
> ...



I took a lot of knife fighting classes when I was younger. Like all small weapons, the effectiveness depends on the skill of the person wielding it. The only weapon that is effective by the untrained is a gun.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> I carry a knife at all times. It could be used for self defense, I suppose, but my .44 is just so much more impressive.



Just like the gun, if you pull the knife, you better be prepared to use it. The purpose of a knife in a fight is to kill or maim your opponent, not to scare them. The most effective technique is to conceal the blade as much as possible.

Knives are notorious for being turned back on their owners, so one better be prepared to kill before introducing it to the conflict.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 2, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



I always have a knife of some sort on me but nothing I would call suitable for self defense.

I have my Springfield Armory .45 ACP single stack for that.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jul 2, 2012)

KevinWestern said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



It's not only the South Side, its the East Side, West Side, parts of the north... Hell, parts of Gurnee, Waukegan and all of North Chicago are fucked up - Zion is too.

I suppose that is what happens when progressives close the projects in the Chi and ship everyone on section 8 out to the burbs.... They fuck it up.

Those gorillas love to destroy shit......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cowman said:


> There is no such thing as a professional knife fighter.



Who would pay to see it?

Knives are a stealth weapon. Their only real power is concealment. Once revealed, a lead pipe is more effective.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2012)

Tsalagi said:


> I carry a SOG multitool that protects me from loose screws,unstripped wires,, unopened beer bottles, and several other dangerous acts.


A very effective weapon also.  Just grab a bit of flesh in the mid-section and squeeze the handles.  The perp will pass out from the pain.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I don't carry a defensive knife because I don't feel I need to.  But if I did I would choose one with a 3-1/2" (legal) razor sharp blade with a one-hand opening feature and I wouldn't think of using it unless I was attacked and felt seriously threatened.
> ...


Then when it comes time to really have to cut somebody, at least you are comfortable handling the knife.

Another formidable weapon against certain groups is a large pair of scissors.  I have seen people more deathly afraid of scissors than any knife you could pull on them.


----------



## del (Jul 2, 2012)

boys .55


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...


That looks more like a .380 to me.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 2, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Nope it's a .45






http://xdspistol.com/


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 2, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



I don't understand your thinking Anyone with any type of defensive training will call you're kind of thinking stupid.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Why do you need to carry weapons, I have never had to? You must be really scared.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 2, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I just acquired a BOND ARMS .45Colt 2-shot derringer with 4.25" barrel....shoots .45Colt or .410 3" shells..

..and I am salivating over a S&W 7 shot .357mag with 6" barrel.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 2, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Why would you say I was scared? If I was scared I just carry my 45 alone. and nothing else. The fist and feet come before the mini mag the mini mag comes before the knife and the knife comes before the gun. What in the fuck is wrong with you are you stupid?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't carry a knife or a gun

The bad guys know better than to fuck with me


----------



## Staidhup (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope, just a 380/32 PPK and my concealed weapons permit. My wife and children prefer mace.


----------



## NLT (Jul 2, 2012)

del said:


> boys .55



Tank Plinking?


----------



## del (Jul 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > boys .55
> ...



i like the way it fits my hand


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I don't carry a knife or a gun
> 
> The bad guys know better than to fuck with me



You'll smack them with you walker, or throw a Depends at them...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 2, 2012)

KevinWestern said:


> Personally, I don't think it's a bad idea to keep a gun/knife *at home* for self defense, but I think carrying a weapon around with you is only encouraging the possibility for bad situations to escalate into worse ones.
> 
> .




That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I don't carry a knife or a gun
> 
> The bad guys know better than to fuck with me




Looks like little nicky stole someone's computer!


----------



## hjmick (Jul 2, 2012)

If I carried something for self defense, it wouldn't be a knife...


----------



## tjvh (Jul 2, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Around *you* I'd be scared too... Do you know what it's like to get your eyeballs slashed with a EBT card? It's not pretty...


----------



## Cowman (Jul 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



He said "I think" and "I think".

Are you that dumb?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a kershaw spring assisted quick clip attached to my pocket and a 45 on my hip.
> ...


 
Always looking for an "in", eh, Gaybiker?

Of course that would be the first thing you would notice.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 2, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...


Who needs a knife when I have an awesome manicure?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 2, 2012)

I keep a knife in my purse.

Not so much in case I need to cut someone, but just because it's really a drag to need a knife and not have one.

It's a cool knife, too. I stole it from one of my boys and they've been trying to steal it back for years. And last night my youngest smuggled it out of my car (it somehow got out of the purse into the console) and then sliced his finger with it while whittling.

Boys. I tell ya. But it's my knife, they're not getting it.


----------



## Si modo (Jul 2, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I keep a knife in my purse.
> 
> Not so much in case I need to cut someone, but just because it's really a drag to need a knife and not have one.
> 
> ...


Yes, when a knife is needed, little else will really do the job.

I just won't keep one in my purse.  I know I would not remember to remove it until the TSA agent sees it in my purse on the scan and I don't want them to get a free knife.

But, for certain outings, I definitely take one with me.  For utility.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 2, 2012)

I never fly anywhere so I'm good.

I'm frequently in the boonies, though...and I was taught when I was a little girl never to go anywhere with horses without a knife, and wirecutters and a gun, if you can find a way to manage all three.

But a knife ALWAYS.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 2, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



My new toy posted above is a .380


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2012)

A hefty flash light is a good defensive weapon.

A person approaches with a knife, shoot em if you can't retreat.

If they can get within six feet, you will get cut, period, no matter if you are superman, batman, or any kind of he-man (or she-woman).


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I don't carry a knife or a gun
> 
> The bad guys know better than to fuck with me



Yeaaah... riiiiiiiight....


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jul 2, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Personally i prefer the Sig .228 but im not as knowledgeable about Guns.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



It might help if you didn't call them gorillas.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I am with him, and I watched my brother get bullet fragments taken out of his face when I was thirteen. 
But if you need that security so be it. I personally don't want to be fearful of everything.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't carry a knife or a gun
> ...



Been well past 50 years now and I have never needed a knife or a gun. Bad guys obviously recognize I am not someone to be trifled with

Why do you carry one?

Are you a pussy?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




LOL. Is little nicky badass disease spreading around here? 


*dramatic voice* "I am not someone to be trifled with"! LOL!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I can understand why you pussies need a knife or gun because you are afraid. I would just as soon kick their ass

They obviously know better than to mess with me

Got your gun Nancy?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Another tough guy at the party! Kickass!! YEEEeeeeeAAAAaaaaaaah!!! Tell you what tough guy, you can have the winner of the Swallow vs little nicky badass throwdown to decide the Clown Champion of this thread.


----------



## lizzie (Jul 2, 2012)

I carry a gun for self-defense. Knives that can be carried easily are too small to use for self-defense, but they come in very handy for opening mail and cutting tape from packages, lol.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cowman said:


> *Do you carry a knife for self defense?*
> 
> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> ...


A pocket knife is a tool, not a defensive (or offensive) weapon.
More people die every year from drowning than from stab wounds or gunshots.
Don't screw with me, I carry water.
Do you know how many people die from "car accidents" every year?  Again, way more than gunshots or knife injuries.  I also drive a car.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 2, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you carry a knife for self defense?*
> ...




So, if you were to carry a knife while driving your car underwater you'd be the deadliest person in the world! (but you still wouldn't scare badasses like Wrongwinger, Swallow, and little nicky).


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I can understand if you are a homosexual or woman or something and need a gun because you are afraid to go out in the dark

Real men don't need them


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jul 2, 2012)

alan1 said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you carry a knife for self defense?*
> ...



I know your joking but the bolded is really stupid even a rock or stick can become a weapon if the user has intent to harm another person and yes even water can be a literal weapon when your pouring it down someone elses throat.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





LOL. Wrongwinger is a "real man"! You really need to provide more proof of what a badass you are. Don't be shy, everyone is eager to be impressed. 

Who are you hoping will win the Swallow vs little nicky throw down? Who will face your wrath?


----------



## Douger (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuck. I carried my scout knife from about 1960 until the next step...about 1966/boy scouts/ and then switched to a Kabar my bro sent from Nam in 1969.School, church, burger joint,skate rink, movies. No biggie.
In the land of the free it wasn't an issue.Every man had some kind of knife-tool. Even on airplanes.
My Grandpa had a Case Cutlery knife with a factory pick especially for cleaning your tobacco pipe.
Carried it with his Hamilton pocket watch. My sis still has them ( I think).

Unbelievable. I'm glad I'm old-ish


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I obviously don't need to pack to feel safe. It has worked for fifty years and nobody has dared fuck with me

Now, I can see if you were effeminate or something and needed the protection. Hey whatever makes you feel safe in this scary world


----------



## Si modo (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, tell that to the Marines.

Idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 2, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Of course not, because you're not one to be trifled with, tough guy!


And of course by your 'tough' reasoning, the fact that Manny Pacquiao has never attacked you is proof that he is scared to fuck with you.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jul 2, 2012)

I carry a knife when I walk my dog. I live in a neighborhood full of little women, walking big dogs. they can't control their Rotts or other large dogs and I have to defend the life of my wife's Shih Tzu, since she knows I hate the dog and would blame me for any harm that befell it.

I used to work for the company that owns Blackhawk gear and we got a 65% discount on everything, including sales stuff.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Interestingly enough, if you project an attitude of "don't fuck with me", most people will respond and leave you alone.

On the other hand, if you have a scared attitude, it's gonna translate on the streets and people WILL fuck with you.

Me?  I've been to 26 different countries, and 49 different states, and nobody has ever fucked with me.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Storm a beach lately?


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well said.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You are scared, I am not. You pack, I do not.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

tjvh said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I would not know what this is like because people do not fuck with me because of the way I carry myself.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Billions of people go through life without packing a gun. They go about their daily lives without fear of the boogie man lurking in the darkness

Some are just more sensitive than others and need a deadly weapon to function in society


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Billions of people go through life without packing a gun. They go about their daily lives without fear of the boogie man lurking in the darkness
> 
> Some are just more sensitive than others and need a deadly weapon to function in society



Are you saying no one is murdered ? No dictator is killing the people of his country just because he can? Stalin Hitler ring a bell? How many people have the drug cartels killed in Mexico? You do realize obama has the authority to kill anyone he chooses?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Billions of people go through life without packing a gun. They go about their daily lives without fear of the boogie man lurking in the darkness
> 
> Some are just more sensitive than others and need a deadly weapon to function in society



To each his own.

BTW I didn't start carrying concealed until I was regularly making large bank deposits about 5 years ago.

See how you feel when you're making a night drop with 10K in cash.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Are cops scared?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The anti-gun crowd will always say that being unprepared is brave.  It's how they justify their helplessness

These are the same idiots who wait for the government to save them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billions of people go through life without packing a gun. They go about their daily lives without fear of the boogie man lurking in the darkness
> ...



Every cop I know carries when off duty.
When seconds counts the police are just minutes away.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billions of people go through life without packing a gun. They go about their daily lives without fear of the boogie man lurking in the darkness
> ...



Yea...I need a gun in case I have to fight off Hitler

If Obama sends one of his drones after me I got my gun


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



"Pay me for sitting on my ass cuz I'm too good to work, and risk your life to save me when someone targets my pathetic wrist limped self because my life is VALUABLE".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In 2010 more men were murdered than women

FBI &#8212; Expanded Homicide Data Table 1

Too bad for them huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

In 2010 56 people in North Carolina were killed with a knife and another 72 were killed with something other than gun or knife.

FBI &#8212; Table 20


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Been well past 50 years now and I have never needed a knife or a gun. Bad guys obviously recognize I am not someone to be trifled with
> 
> Why do you carry one?
> 
> Are you a pussy?



What is it I carry, baboon boi?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I can understand why you pussies need a knife or gun because you are afraid. I would just as soon kick their ass
> 
> They obviously know better than to mess with me
> 
> Got your gun Nancy?



RW, are you the bathhouse badass?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand why you pussies need a knife or gun because you are afraid. I would just as soon kick their ass
> ...



Right winger was lucky not to be a member of the 12,996 group in 2010 maybe he will be lucky enough in 2012 to not be a member of that group.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Who pulled the trigger?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Does it matter? are they dead?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



300 million people were "lucky" not to be in that group


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Almost 13000 wasn't to bad for them wonder how many thought as you do?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



How many were killed by perfect strangers?

Most people are killed by someone they know and trust


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sometimes. 

Are you a cop?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Storm a beach lately?



I'm sure not going to storm a gay bathhouse, because I know better than to fuck with a baddass like you.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Storm a beach lately?
> ...



Don't look at me pal..

I'm not the one afraid to go out in public without a weapon


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Don't look at me pal..
> 
> I'm not the one afraid to go out in public without a weapon



Yeas, because everyone fears you.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2012)

I really don't remember not having a gun in the house or carrying one. I am thankful to this day that I have never had to pull one out of it's holster. 

Military duties of course not counting......


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



LOL! Another presumptuous wannabe tough guy! 




I hope you idiots are lucky enough to hang on to your delusions for a long time. If you ever take a wrong turn out of your sheltered little lives into the real world you might find out how other people carry yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

So, Wrongwinger has still not provided any support for the idea that he is as much of a badass as he thinks he is other than the fact that he has been lucky enough so far to live a sheltered little life. 

Come on tough guy, there must be more than that. At least little nicky bothers to make up his high school Chuck Norris stories.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 3, 2012)

I have always carried a knife or two.  Now I carry a knife and a gun.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> So, Wrongwinger has still not provided any support for the idea that he is as much of a badass as he thinks he is other than the fact that he has been lucky enough so far to live a sheltered little life.
> 
> Come on tough guy, there must be more than that. At least little nicky bothers to make up his high school Chuck Norris stories.



Can't mess with results. Gone 50 years without carrying a lethal weapon and never had anyone fuck with me

Honestly, I don't mind if some of you are afraid to go out in public without a weapon. It is your second amendment right


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Was a cop


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



over 8000 of the nearly 130000 were killed by a stranger or unknown. try again

FBI &#8212; Expanded Homicide Data Table 10


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> I really don't remember not having a gun in the house or carrying one. I am thankful to this day that I have never had to pull one out of it's holster.
> 
> Military duties of course not counting......



Some people just can't grasp the concept.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Gone 50 years without carrying a lethal weapon and never had anyone fuck with me





So have millions of other shut-ins afraid to step outside. You gotta do better than that, tough-guy. Is Manny Pacquiao still hiding from you, badass?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gone 50 years without carrying a lethal weapon and never had anyone fuck with me
> ...



For some reason I don't fear Manny Pacquiao....why do you?

I need a gun....Manny Pacquiao might attack me


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Point to ponder gun nuts.....

The wide availability of cameras and cell phones are doing more to combat crime than the second amendment


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Point to ponder gun nuts.....
> 
> The wide availability of cameras and cell phones are doing more to combat crime than the second amendment



If that were true no one would be breaking the law.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Point to ponder gun nuts.....
> ...



Those who do are quickly caught. 

Cameras and cell phones get every crook on the 6 o'clock news. Not many last long before they are caught

Criminals fear cameras more than they fear citizens with guns


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why didn't you respond to this post?



bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Is the tough guy scared of a few words?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Those who do are quickly caught.
> 
> Cameras and cell phones get every crook on the 6 o'clock news. Not many last long before they are caught
> 
> Criminals fear cameras more than they fear citizens with guns



Well, there we are tough guy, no unsolved crimes. Dear Leader ended all crime forever...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Those who do are quickly caught.
> ...


He claims he's not scared but he has not answer a post I made He must be scared of words. Yep that be it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He claims he's not scared but he has not answer a post I made He must be scared of words. Yep that be it.



I live in California, they tried to outlaw ammunition here, until even the 9th circuit ruled it unconstitutional. They certainly don't allow people to carry guns. So I don't carry a weapon. I've had trouble once, a Mexican tried to carjack me at a gas station. The tire iron under the seat was sufficient for the situation. Had he been armed, it would have gone differently, but the fool tried to strong arm and got bopped for his trouble. That's really it, for me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > He claims he's not scared but he has not answer a post I made He must be scared of words. Yep that be it.
> ...



You were lucky for two reasons, that he didn't have a gun and that you wasn't charged for assaulting an illegal.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Being prepared is not being afraid. I've taken martial arts lessons for years. I'm taking Krav Maga lessons now yet I haven't had to fight anyone.  Does taking these lessons make me fearful in your opinion?

It's better to know how to fight and never have to just as it's better to have a gun if needed than not to have one.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Of course not. Obviously he is afraid to fuck with you, right tough guy?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > He claims he's not scared but he has not answer a post I made He must be scared of words. Yep that be it.
> ...



He tried to carjack you unarmed? Not a criminal genius I take it.


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jul 3, 2012)

I carry a knife, but not for self defense.  I have always carried a knife and can't understand why people don't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You were lucky for two reasons, that he didn't have a gun and that you wasn't charged for assaulting an illegal.



I knew he didn't have a gun, because he came up and tried to look tough - with empty hands. And I didn't call the cops. He was really stupid, he stuck his head in my car. Once the tire iron hit him, he ran. Moron didn't even speak English, came up demanding "You give, you give." Told him "I gave at the office," then bopped him. Not really, but the witty line WOULD have been funny if I had thought of it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yep that's what my defensive tactics instructors tried to stress to those they taught
It's better to be prepared and not have to use it then need it and not have it.


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jul 3, 2012)

I carry the same knife.  It's one of the best I own.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

This idiot even recorded what he was going to do and a camera didn't stop him

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BJ5cRT6ISY]Crazy Guy Attacks Car - YouTube[/ame]
Right winger is that you in the car?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> This idiot even recorded what he was going to do and a camera didn't stop him
> 
> Crazy Guy Attacks Car - YouTube
> Right winger is that you in the car?



I'd of run that fucker over...........


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Being prepared is not being afraid. I've taken martial arts lessons for years. I'm taking Krav Maga lessons now yet I haven't had to fight anyone.  Does taking these lessons make me fearful in your opinion?
> 
> It's better to know how to fight and never have to just as it's better to have a gun if needed than not to have one.



Martial Arts is different though. I've been involved in Kung Fu San Soo for 30 years. I do it because I love it. I've never had a fight on the streets, can't imagine I ever will. It's great exercise and I enjoy it. 

I know that out in the real world, people have guns - I also know from 30 years of the real thing that movies are bullshit. Black belt vs. untrained women with gun - black belt dies. I tried to explain this to Catzmeow, but she was far too stupid to grasp the concept. My concentration has been bladed weapons, knives and swords. They look good in forms, but have no practical value in a real fight.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > This idiot even recorded what he was going to do and a camera didn't stop him
> ...



 I would have shot his ass and been done with it. Because he may have lived if you ran over him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> He tried to carjack you unarmed? Not a criminal genius I take it.



That's an understatement.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Those who do are quickly caught.
> ...



Ducking the point I see...

More criminals are going to jail because of cameras and cell phones than because of an armed population


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Does that equal to ducking a post that answered your question?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Ducking the point I see...



Ducking the amazing facts you just made up?



> More criminals are going to jail because of cameras and cell phones than because of an armed population



Not exactly.

Clearance rates are not higher than they were 10 years ago, quite the opposite.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



As usual, none of your posts answer the question being asked. That is why they get ignored


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As usual you're lying



bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Is the tough guy scared of a few words?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I guess right winger will avoid this thread for a while and hope this post is forgotten about.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Don't look at me pal..
> ...



How stupid is this guy that he did not know that Rightwinger was fucking with him?


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Another pussy who can not go out without being armed.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So was I and I do not carry a weapon.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Of course you were, do you realize I know you're lying. Most departments require that police officers carry when not on duty?


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



New York City does not.

Anyone can be a cop on the internet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



 I have said I was a cop from day one since I have been here.
A. DISCHARGE OF A WEAPON


> Because they are armed, both on- and off-duty, police officers carry an enormous responsibility to use these weapons only when appropriate



http://www.nyc.gov/html/ccpc/downloads/pdf/serious_off-duty_misconduct.pdf

You have been busted.


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree I would have shot his ass too.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fbVxoSIrYg]The Honey Badger Don&#39;t give a shit! (owner czg123) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I've never had a fight on the streets.






Never?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




Did I say I was armed, you pathetic wannabe clown? Wrongwinger won't say (probably because he doesn't want to scare us), but why don't you tell us what makes you such a badass? Are you a master of Liveashelteredlife-fu like him? Come on tough guy, don't be shy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> Anyone can be a cop on the internet.




Is that why you thought anyone would believe you?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



Once again you're wrong. I've carried a knife when I've traveled and I went into rest stops late at night. I felt much much much safer. One should be allowed to arm themselves for self defense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

CoolBreeze said:


> I agree I would have shot his ass too.



I assume you're talking about Trayvon. I agree. The a-hole tried to seriously harm someone and that is intolerable. Trayvon was only a victim of his own BS. That's what happens when you're a no limit ******. Someone eventually pops your ass.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CoolBreeze said:
> 
> 
> > I agree I would have shot his ass too.
> ...



Take your stupid, racist shit to another thread, asshole. That is not the topic here.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CoolBreeze said:
> 
> 
> > I agree I would have shot his ass too.
> ...



Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > CoolBreeze said:
> ...



I went off of someone else's corrollary and I didn't say anything racist bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Fuck off, idiot. Slither back to stormfront and seek your life partner there. This thread is not about your bullshit.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



Who the fuck said you shouldn't be allowed? I said you're liable to do yourself more harm than good. Statistically likely. Compared to law abiding non knife wielders, as a law abiding knife wielder you are FAR more likely to be stabbed by having said knife. With the knife you are carrying, mind you. Statistics might be from the UK though, I dunno.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Tell me what I said was racist asswipe. You can't. So get off my fucking nuts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Cowman said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Yea - I was giving that thought. I don't know if you're "statistically more liable" but there is a chance in certain scenarios in which you could escalate the potential for physical damage to either party, depending on your actions. But consider this reality; how many people without knives are attacked and either mugged, raped or killed? It's pretty high.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



There are plenty of threads for the likes of you to vent your racist bullshit. Fuck off and go find one.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

NeoTemplar said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Yes, I was pointing out foolishness.
"Can become' and "original intent" are entirely different purposes.  
(Most) People carry pocket knives as a tool, not as a weapon.  Knowing that doesn't make my statement stupid.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh go fuck yourself. You come at me with that racist label you best back it up mother fucker. Now you shut the fuck up and get out cos I ain't leaving at the behest of you cocksucker.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

No one wants to play your game, racist shithole. Stick to the OP or go fuck yourself. On second thought, go fuck yourself either way.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> No one wants to play your game, racist shithole. Stick to the OP or go fuck yourself. On second thought, go fuck yourself either way.



Your game cocksucker. You brought up the racist jazz and now you're backing away from it like a little coward. So don't give me your self righteous jazz. And if you'll notice I am discussing the topic; you're just coming at people calling them racists and not backing it up.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No one wants to play your game, racist shithole. Stick to the OP or go fuck yourself. On second thought, go fuck yourself either way.
> ...




You know what you posted, douchebag. Stop trying to be 'cute' about it and go fuck off.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I know what I posted d-bag. I posted that he was the "no limit ******." That's what he called himself asshole. And you didn't want to come at me with proof cos you were being a fucking prick.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Yea; get the fuck out unkotare. You're one of those weenies that are more interested in labeling people than having a discussion anyhow. COWARD.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




You got enough attention yet, you racist douchebag? Fuck off, that's all for you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I never cared for your stupid attention. You're the one that came at me with verbal jabs.  And like an idiot, you've blown up the discussion (Something you supposedly cared so much about  not doing in the first place).


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, OK then!

 I was going to answer the question, but I think I'll just pop some corn and watch the floor show instead........


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

Feel free to get back on topic. Someone should.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Oh, OK then!
> 
> I was going to answer the question, but I think I'll just pop some corn and watch the floor show instead........



Can't blame ya.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Billions of people go through life without packing a gun. They go about their daily lives without fear of the boogie man lurking in the darkness
> ...



Really?  Without negotiating a treaty, or even going and letting the citizens of another country know we're coming in?

If you actually DID serve in the military, you'd know that what you just suggested is an act of agression that could be considered a declaration of war with the country that we kill people in.

I thought you wanted the border closed, not another war with Mexico.


----------



## NoNukes (Jul 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone can be a cop on the internet.
> ...



Why does it not surprise me that you missed the point?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 Been there discussed that play some


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Right winger still waiting on you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think you just made my point. 8000 out of 130,0000

Here is more..
http://bjs.ojp.usdoj.gov/content/homicide/relationship.cfm

In 14% of all murders, the victim and the offender were strangers


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Still waiting to hear what makes Wrongwinger such a tough guy - aside from living a sheltered life and staying indoors at all times.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Tough guy?   You want a tough guy?

I am willing to walk around in public without a deadly weapon on me. What do you call a pussy who has to have deadly force available just to function in society?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No dipshit it is not 130,000 try 13,000


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





I'd like to know what has so convinced you that you are a tough guy. Living a sheltered life, counting on society to be largely peaceful, and being lucky don't count. So come on, tough guy, let's hear it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I don't know if you are just stupid or intentionally deceptive. You somehow thought you could combine the murders conducted by a stranger with the murders where they didnt know who the perpetrator was. "If we don't know who did it, it must have been a stranger"

In those murders where they can identify who the victim and perpetrator is , 14% are done by strangers


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are they known or unknown who was the murderer?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Think about how stupid your question is and answer it yourself


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If the person killed was known by the murderer they would say so unknown means they did not know the person.
How ever dead is dead and you should be armed at all times even at home, if I was to use your argument that most people are killed by someone they knew.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 4, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...





Unknown means they don't know who did it or if there was any relationship


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And? it doesn't mean the person knew them either but you would negate the numbers wouldn't you?

But sticking with your argument you should also carry at home because your murderer will more than likely be someone you knew.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



An unarmed man is at the mercy of anyone who is either stronger than he is, or who is armed. Given today's environment,  I do not think this is a position that intelligent people put themselves in.

I carry a knife and know how to use it.  Of course, I would never display it until such time as I really needed it to defend myself.

I do not put myself into a position of danger, and I would rather run away than be in a situation where I would have to injure another person to avoid injury to myself.  But when I am truly threatened and cannot escape, the knife comes out and all hell breaks loose. 

Carrying a knife does not escalate a fight.  The knife comes out only when the fight has already escalated to the point where it is either your life or the other guy's.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 4, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



How can you know what's going to be a physical beating, and what's going to be your life though? If you mistake one for the other, you've just escalated it by pulling out your knife. In the heat of the moment, you may not be able to react as calmly as you mention on the forums when it comes to what option you'd take.

The people who are really going to kill you... they're not going to show you their knife either until you're already dying. From what I've read, it doesn't happen like in the movies. The bad guy doesn't corner you in an alley and draw his knife at a good fifty paces and slowly creep up on you while tossing the knife from hand to hand.

So what's the way you know "how to use a knife"? Because it's probably seriously flawed.

Lies about knife fighting

The only reason I reference this site is this guy is very well known in the law enforcement community(and trains them). He's what Mr Nick wishes he was, except not full of that completely ridiculous notion that he can handle anything that comes at him.

He really does have some fantastic stuff on his website about knives for self defense, and criminal psychology in general that can help you out and let you know how wrong you might be in your assessment of the criminal mind for your own self defense.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 4, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...



You forgot to add "one who is trained" as well.  I know several martial artists, all of whom are really decent guys, who can disarm just about anyone if they're within a 10 ft. radius of them.

Knives and guns are only as good as how well you practice with them.  Most people don't participate in knife training, and a lot of people who actually DO have guns don't spend that much time at the range with them, meaning they may have bad aim.

Training and experience is the best thing to bring to a fight.


----------



## ipMems (Jul 7, 2012)

in Russia it's impossible - here nobody can carry any weapon for self defence... so that's why russians are so angry and terrible - we are needed to kill the enemy only by arms and legs


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jul 7, 2012)

Why risk getting that close to the attacker when you can just shoot em.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 8, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> 
> If you carry a gun instead, that's a whole other issue and getting into a big discussion about it here probably isn't worth anybody's time other than a "no, I carry a gun".
> 
> ...



I would love to carry a knife for self defense, but carrying a knife is illegal in my state of Victoria. Imagine, we are unable to defend ourselves from harm. Its a ridiculous law, but one that will get you fined $1000 if you are caught carrying a prohibited weapon.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 8, 2012)

*Do you carry a knife for self defense? *

I like a chain saw.


----------



## Douger (Jul 8, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.
> ...


I'll never live in a country where I can't be armed.You can run away from a snake or even a bear. You can not escape humans with the intent of doing harm (especially murkins).
I walk around with a P38. my Olympus Tough camera, a tape measure and a Buck Alpha on a 2 inch belt at all times. Without it the locals would consider me naked.....including immigration between here and Nicaragua.
*That's* freedom....


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder if Swallow, little nicky, and Wrongwinger ever had their cage match? Some tough SOBs right there you bet uh-huh.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Do you carry a knife for self defense? *
> 
> I like a chain saw.



I prefer to kill with my bare hands...more personal


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you carry a knife for self defense? *
> ...




You've never so much as caused a bruise with your delicate little bare hands, tough guy. Who the fuck do you think you're kidding?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Who is the bigger bad ass?

Someone who walks our streets unarmed and unafraid or someone who is afraid to leave the house without their Glock?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You've really convinced yourself that you're a badass, haven't you? I hope you get to hold on to that dangerous delusion for as long as possible.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



A person who needs to be armed to function in our society is not a badass. The correct term is fucking pussy


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

You never answered the question as to what makes you think you're such a badass. Surely a tough guy like you wouldn't be afraid to answer...


----------



## Indofred (Jul 8, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Just curious what people's thoughts on this are.



I think carrying a weapon of any sort is a bit daft.
Assuming the cowboy films are wrong and the good guy loses, you've just given your knife or gun to the bad guy to use in his next crime.
Add the offender will almost certainly have his weapon at the ready while you have to get yours out so your pretty sure to get robbed anyway.

I carry a Swiss army knife but it's not for any silly idea of defence.
It's great for doing little jobs like opening a Coke bottle, bearing a wire for soldering and a million other things but it'd be worse than useless in a fight.

Still, John Wayne may have it right.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't carry a weapon. Neither do I have cause to do so. But I wouldn't object to law-abiding folk carrying a weapon that's rendered safe in public if they choose to. Though suspect the reason some parts of society object to carrying weapons in public is because they refuse to acknowledge that our society now leans more towards appeasing the kind of people who have no respect for others and will use a weapon in anger for the most trivial of reasons. When I was growing up attacking someone with a knife carried a harsh penalty, regardless of whether you injured them or not. Thus people didn't really object to others carrying a knife, as everyone was aware of the punishment that was always enforced upon the guilty party. These days it isn't uncommon for someone to walk out of court with a suspended sentence after being convicted for assault with a weapon.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You never answered the question as to what makes you think you're such a badass. Surely a tough guy like you wouldn't be afraid to answer...



Easy...what makes me a badass is I go about my life unafraid of evil lurking behind every corner, not having to arm myself to the teeth to function in society, not worried that I will someday have to take up arms against my own government

Doesn't get more badass than that

What makes you a badass?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You never answered the question as to what makes you think you're such a badass. Surely a tough guy like you wouldn't be afraid to answer...
> ...





So in other words, NOTHING. You walk around hoping and assuming that society will protect weaklings like yourself. Got it. Maybe time for you to stop with the tough-guy talk though.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Actually, I walk around without fear.  Doesn't get tougher than that. 

Now, why would a pussy like you have to be armed?  Fraid of the dark?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You walk around with your head in the clouds, counting on society's stability and, barring that, for your betters to protect your weakling ass. That's not tough. That's 'hopeful' at best.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Now, why would a pussy like you have to be armed?  Fraid of the dark?




Show me the post where I said I was armed, you fucking idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you have a fire extinguisher in your home or do you have home owners insurance?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 8, 2012)

Cowman said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Cold Steel offers courses in using a knife for self defense.

I am not suggesting that a knife is the best defense, or even that it is a good defense.  However, a knife affords some protection.  I have always carried a pocket knife.  Even as a pre-teen I carried a pocket knife.  However, in recent years, I have carried a knife with a longer blade because it offers me a degree of protection if an attack is unavoidable.

I remember reading about various studies which showed the mere sight of a knife would scare potential attackers away.     All I know is that I feel safer with my knife than without it.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 8, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I like a flame thrower..  Fight fire with fire!


----------

